# Your opinion please



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If someone advertises a tool for sale with pictures and price and and all information and in that same post someone else jumps in selling a like tool and advertises in the OP's post.

Do you find that bit tacky? In my mind it is. If you what to sell something here start your own post, you don't put it into someone eles's post.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

I agree. verdesardog was being a richard.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

no, I just think someone looking for a tool might like to see other options….I have the D40 listed in the for sale section too….don't get your panties in a bunch


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it was in poor taste.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Bad form, verdesardog. Not only did you glom on to another member's post, but you raised your asking price back up to $400 after having already offered it for $375 and then again asking for any "reasonable offer".

After trying to unload your jig here for 7 months maybe it's time to try craigslist or eBay.

I've got to agree with Alaska.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> no, I just think someone looking for a tool might like to see other options….I have the D40 listed in the for sale section too….don t get your panties in a bunch
> 
> - verdesardog


Sorry but you can't tell me what to do with my panties. In my opinion what you did was tacky. Is it too hard for you to advertise your tools for sale in your own post?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> no, I just think someone looking for a tool might like to see other options….I have the D40 listed in the for sale section too….don t get your panties in a bunch
> 
> - verdesardog
> Sorry but you can t tell me what to do with my panties. In my opinion what you did was tacky. Is it too hard for you to advertise your tools for sale in your own post?
> ...


Actually, he did start his own post. He offered the D4 for $400 and then a month later lowered the price to $375. Then, six weeks later he asked for offers. No problem there. But when he hijacked greyspider's thread, he asked again for $400 bucks, which is a bit disingenuous, at best. Woulda been better to just bump his own original post and keep trying to find a buyer.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

We don't use the forum to call out members. Y'all know this already.

If you have an issue you handle it via private messages or report (flag) the problem post.

This thread is closed.


----------

